# burning avi to dvd with subtitles ?



## Watcher07 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have 2 avi files, and each has a sub file with it. Is there a way I could burn them together on to a DVD to be watched in a DVD player and have the subtitles?


----------



## Robtrapp (Sep 23, 2005)

Vso's convert X to DVD works fast; handles subs: a bit pricey though.


----------

